# Pro-tank Dissapointment



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

So I feel that I need to vent a bit and maybe it can get me some help. I do not feel that the build quality of the protank and protank mini are the best quality which really depresses me because they could be such great tanks!

Gizmo had the protank first and it performed beautifully when he got it but after 2 weeks or so the performance dropped completely and even with replacing the coil it stopped working - and now it seems the same thing is happening with my mini.was amazing at first and I absolutely loved it but lately its just not performing the way it should be, have checked the recommended voltage for my Itaste with it and run it according to that and yet the overall feel lately is just bleak! I have to really suck to pull even a tiny bit of vape.

The saddest part..... my generic CE5 works waaaay better, flavour wise, vape wise everything..

Anyway just my little rant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/10/13)

im having the exact same problem with mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

Riaz said:


> im having the exact same problem with mine.


 
Good to know we're not the only ones! Very disappointing because they have such good potential and look so great just the performance is shocking!


----------



## Riaz (25/10/13)

mine has been flooding like crazy.
even after replacing the coil.
each time i have to open it up, use a tissue to dry it out and in the process i loose a lot of juice which is uncool


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

Yeah mine seems to twist away from the driptip while im filling it suddenly so while im pouring the liquid in its leaking out the other side! not cool! Also tastes burnt all the time even a brand new flavour... Very annoying not worth its price!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

OOOOH LOOK AT THAT ITS COMPLETELY DEAD NOW NOT EVEN DETECTING!!! URG DUMB PROTANK


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

That is just rotten luck. I hope you have a spare tank with you? What about that rocket you scored from Gizmo 

I've had 6 protanks, and have had no problems with them. 5 Protanks remaining now. the one that broke was dropped on tar from standing with an svd attached to it. Svd survived, but unfortunately glas and tarmac does not seem to be compatible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> That is just rotten luck. I hope you have a spare tank with you? What about that rocket you scored from Gizmo
> 
> I've had 6 protanks, and have had no problems with them. 5 Protanks remaining now. the one that broke was dropped on tar from standing with an svd attached to it. Svd survived, but unfortunately glas and tarmac does not seem to be compatible.


 
Haha he has it with him  have a CE5 that im using Yeah I dunno mine and Gizmos have both seemed to be duds


----------



## Andre (28/10/13)

I had one dud Protank, but the 3 Minis I had never gave any problems. HRH now uses them and they are still going great guns with the Vision Spinners. Possible solutions for flooding: Make sure the coil is screwed in tightly. Check that every time you fill. The o rings are lost easily, check they are all there and in good condition.


----------



## Riaz (28/10/13)

after i used an additional rubber gasket back to front like eviltoy (i think) suggested, im not having any flood issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (28/10/13)

Strange, I 'have the Mini and don't even use the rubber gaskets and have no leakage - perhaps try without the gaskets?? I do have the problem of the coil loosening though so just check it every time I refill, or if it isn't functioning well I just check that it is still screwed in tight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SunRam (24/1/14)

Riaz said:


> after i used an additional rubber gasket back to front like eviltoy (i think) suggested, im not having any flood issues.



What he said ^^ Best solution ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (24/1/14)

The prob is that you have to turn the silicone tube around. Every time you refill it, you must remove it from the coil side shaft and place it in the tank over the tank shaft with the larger opening facing down. Use your pinkie finger to place it over the tank shaft and wriggle it till you feel it "plop" into place. Then screw the bat on.
Since I have been using this method I have not had a single leak and it tastes better as the silicone tube does not restrict juice flow onto the coil.
The burned taste is due to this silicone tube that dries the coil due to it restricting juice flow.


----------



## vaalboy (24/1/14)

^^^ this. Thanks to Jonny's advice I'm still sane.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (24/1/14)

Looking at you avatar vaalboy. Not so sure?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Looking at you avatar vaalboy. Not so sure?


That was from before the advice. He is now more normal, even fishes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fog-e (27/1/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> The prob is that you have to turn the silicone tube around. Every time you refill it, you must remove it from the coil side shaft and place it in the tank over the tank shaft with the larger opening facing down. Use your pinkie finger to place it over the tank shaft and wriggle it till you feel it "plop" into place. Then screw the bat on.
> Since I have been using this method I have not had a single leak and it tastes better as the silicone tube does not restrict juice flow onto the coil.
> The burned taste is due to this silicone tube that dries the coil due to it restricting juice flow.


Any chance of a pic? - not 100% getting the picture

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/1/14)

Fog-e said:


> Any chance of a pic? - not 100% getting the picture



Simply put.
Remove the coil or take a new one. You will see a silicone tube. This tube gets compressed over the wick when you screw the stuff together. To prevent this, simply turn the tube around.
That should do it.
A new problem might arise when you refill the tank as the tube may not seat properly over the coil shaft and make a kink or bend inwards that causes leaks.
To prevent this.
Make sure that the base (Knurled ring) is screwed on tightly to the bat part. Use pliers but not too harshly.
When you unscrew the tank to refill, the knurled base must not turn with the tank. It must stay on the bat. Only the tank must screw off. Re tighten the knurled ring if it does.
More often than not, the silicone tube will come off with the bat and you must pull it off and replace it back over the tank shaft. Large opening downwards. Use your pinky finger till it plops in place.

I have since got lazy and leave it on the bat side when I screw it back on. To prevent the tube from kinking. I screw it back and forth while slowly gaining the threads until it is tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fog-e (4/2/14)

Thanks - got it! Will give this a try, although my protank has been behaving well lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------

